# Love Spells



## Raffles (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
I have not been on this forum for a little bit. Life is such a struggle. I'm feeling very gullible and stupid. Has anyone else been to desperate to get their family united that they took the steps to put their money, trust and faith in a love spell? Yes I know very foolish.. I was so eager to try anything, and I thought I believed.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Raffles said:


> Hi
> I have not been on this forum for a little bit. Life is such a struggle. I'm feeling very gullible and stupid. Has anyone else been to desperate to get their family united that they took the steps to put their money, trust and faith in a love spell? Yes I know very foolish.. I was so eager to try anything, and I thought I believed.



98% of the people here !


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I know im three days late but.....

Letting things go thier natural course in this area is your best bet. At least imo anyway. If it wasnt meant to be then it wasnt meant to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've lost faith/trust/hope in miracles by now


----------

